# Mounting a backpack on the handlebars



## ski5 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey, I've been toying with ideas for carrying a backpack without wearing it. 
I preferably would like to mount something that could be used for several days of hiking and not use a rack. I currently have an internally framed 38L that would be ideal.
My idea was to use some type of sling and strap it on below the front handlebars, just loading it with lighter gear. 
Do any of you guys have experience or comments with how practical this would be?


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Give it a try. 

To me 38L sounds way to big to be on the bars. I tuck an 8L dry bag under the loop in my Jones bar and that works great. 30 more liters and...well I'd likely wreck. 

I'd suggest spending a little dough on a dedicated h-bar system. Or...try mounting smaller bags. Likely lots of photos of homemade setups if you google around a bit.


----------



## Endless Trails (Apr 10, 2016)

Unless you ride a rigid suspension corrected fork there is very little chance you'll be able to fit a full 38l backpack without getting some severe tire rubbing. Does it have any compression straps? If so compress it down, make sure that all straps are tucked away and use a harness to mount it.

On another note, I've been developing a version of this, basically a simple 40l backpack that compresses down to the size of a 18l drybag. Use it as a normal front drybag when riding and then when you want to do some day hiking or for extended hike-a-bike, release the compression straps and put your saddle drybag and other things in there. That way you'll have a much lighter bike for lifting over logs, push up steep alpine slopes and so on...

I got a prototype ready but I haven't been able to test it properly since I crashed with my mtb a while ago and my core is still pretty messed up...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

_My buddy bikepacking with a HMG pack above._

Wear the pack on your back. You don't need to fill it up when on the bike or put light, but bulky stuff in there [ie. sleeping bag, down jacket, etc..] When you want to go hiking you have a pack.










_I bikepack with a 30L pack normally - although it's only full when carrying food for an extended trip._


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd rather do something with a pannier rack, but if you want it on the fork, I'd get a fork rack at a minimum to make sure the bag doesn't get into the tire. If it's a suspension fork, a bit of a challenge. Handlebar choice and cable routing will be the biggest issue concerning attachment options. If this will be an almost permanent change (with the ability to easily take the bag on and off), I'd definitely look at bars designed for bike packing. And velcro straps to easily connect/remove the bag.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

watts888 said:


> I'd rather do something with a pannier rack


Even with a rack (front or rear) you'd be hard pressed to mount a 38l pack anywhere other than one's own back. Factor in the amount of straps and whatnot that's on a pack that big and flopping around it would be a chore to keep everything out of the wheels/drivetrain. I'd second the notion of packing light stuff in it and just wearing it.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

jmctav23 said:


> Even with a rack (front or rear) you'd be hard pressed to mount a 38l pack anywhere other than one's own back.


Ah, missed the 38L part. That's friggin big. It could work with a pannier, but there is a lot of other issues with that. Weight balancing, is the rack strong enough, clearance. If the bike/rack is designed for it (Long Haul trucker for example) it would work. For a regular bike and a bag that big, sticking it on your back makes sense. That's a hiking bag though. Unless the OP is going hiking when he gets there, or just doesn't want to buy any additional gear, getting smaller bags make a lot more sense for true bike packing.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

watts888 said:


> Unless the OP is going hiking when he gets there, or just doesn't want to buy any additional gear, getting smaller bags make a lot more sense for true bike packing.





ski5 said:


> I preferably would like to mount something *that could be used for several days of hiking* and not use a rack. I currently have an internally framed 38L that would be ideal.


He wants to go hiking/backpacking with it not just ride his bike. I don't see how that works without wearing it while riding.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Crunch it down and put it on the side of a rear rack?


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

I'd almost think pulling it on a small trailer might be better. Assuming you have a rear triangle that could handle it, and the majority of the time would be hiking. Or you just pull it on less technical ground. Unless you don't have a lot of gear in general. Otherwise, I'd ditch the huge pack and do as others suggested.

Maybe...

https://www.healthchecksystems.com/bob_yak_trailer.htm


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Another tactic: put as much heavy stuff on the bike with a seat bag, frame bag and/or handlebar bags, and just wear the pack with the light bulky stuff. When you want to hike, just pull stuff off the bike and put it in the pack.

That's what I did on a really long tour; I wore a 27-liter pack that was mostly empty. I loaded it up when I stowed the bike and hiked around town.


----------

